# GT: New Orleans Hornets @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets [56-25] @ Dallas Mavericks [50-31]*
 | Wednesday, April 16 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 7:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Game Notes*

Most pundits expected the NBA’s three Texas powerhouses to spend all season jockeying for playoff position in the Southwest Division.

They’ve done just that—but it’s been a fight for second place.

The New Orleans Hornets will take the court for the first time ever as division champions on Wednesday when they conclude the regular season on the road against the Dallas Mavericks, who will open the postseason in New Orleans with a victory in this game.

The surprising Hornets (56-25) went from a non-playoff team last season to champions of one of the tightest division races in recent memory, beating the Los Angeles Clippers 114-92 on Tuesday to wrap up the Southwest Division.

It was the first division title in the Hornets’ 20-year franchise history.

“A lot of people had us not even getting in the playoffs,” said center Tyson Chandler, who had 11 points and 11 rebounds for his 38th double-double. “I don’t think any of us believed that. We all believed that we’re one of the better teams in the conference. If you win this division it says a lot about the team because this is the best division in basketball.”

Chris Paul had 22 points and 12 assists on Tuesday, his 55th double-double. No point guard other than John Stockton has had more in a single season since 1991-92.

Paul has dominated the Mavericks’ backcourt when they’ve met this season. He’s averaging 28.7 points, 8.7 assists and 4.3 steals in three meetings.

He had 31 points, 11 assists and an NBA-season high nine steals in a 104-93 win on Feb. 20, spoiling Jason Kidd’s debut with the Mavericks after he was acquired from New Jersey.

The Mavericks (50-31) had the best record in the NBA last season before their stunning first-round playoff exit, but 2007-08 has been more of an uphill climb. When Dirk Nowitzki went down with a high ankle sprain on March 23, it looked like they would struggle to even make the playoffs.

But it was Nowitzki’s 3-pointer with less than a second left on Thursday that lifted Dallas over Utah 97-94 and clinched a postseason spot.

The Mavericks will be either the No. 7 or No. 8 seed in the West. If they lose to the Hornets on Wednesday, they’ll open up the playoff against the top-seeded Los Angeles Lakers. But if they win their home finale, they’ll head to New Orleans to open the postseason this weekend.

Dallas has won 12 straight at home against New Orleans by an average of 13.0 points.

On Tuesday, Dallas coach Avery Johnson made it sound like the Mavericks were already preparing to face the Hornets in the playoffs.

“We’ve played New Orleans three times already this year,” Johnson told the team’s official Web site. “When we play against them in the playoffs, it’s going to be pick-and-rolls with Chris Paul and (Peja) Stojakovic is going to be shooting the basketball from Slovenia somewhere, and we’re going to have to stop them.”

Since clinching their playoff spot, the Mavericks have lost their last two games to non-playoff teams, opening up the possibility that Denver could pass them for the seventh seed if the Nuggets beat Memphis on Wednesday.

Johnson, however, isn’t concerned.

“No matter what happens … we still feel good about where we are,” he said. “We are not the favorites this year. It’s a totally different year, so we just need to go out there and let it fly, wing it, play some hard-nosed defense when this weekend comes and give ourselves the best chance to win.”

Nowitzki hasn’t been at his best when Dallas has met New Orleans this season. He’s averaging 19.0 points, but shooting just 40.9 percent.

He had a season-low seven points on Dec. 14, but the Mavericks beat the Hornets 89-80 behind 25 from Jason Terry.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Jason Kidd - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Chris Paul - Morris Peterson - Peja Stojakovic - David West - Tyson Chandler*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* None
*Hornets:* None









​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Last day of the regular season and if we win today this is also a playoff preview.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That point about Nowitzki not playing his best ball against the Hornets is rather disconcerting - I know I don’t want them traveling to the Lakers, but Dirk has a history of sinking this ship by not playing well. :thumbdown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> That point about Nowitzki not playing his best ball against the Hornets is rather disconcerting - I know I don’t want them traveling to the Lakers, but Dirk has a history of sinking this ship by not playing well. :thumbdown:


I think that's a fluke, he has also had 31 against them earlier this season. And if you bring up Golden State, didn't he drop 50 on them in 05 ? It depends rather on him if he plays well than the opponent.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

6pm start is pretty early. Gonna be a lot of empty seats for the tip.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *6pm start is pretty early*. Gonna be a lot of empty seats for the tip.


Oh....... CRAP!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Have fun in the traffic.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Have fun in the traffic.


Who said I was going? :biggrin:








.... but I guess I AM! CRAP!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

New Orleans 0-10 since 2001 in Dallas... Let's make it 0-13 by the end of the first round.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jason Kidd is kicking some ***.

24 points on 8/12 shooting (4/6 threes), 6 rebounds, 9 assists and 1 turnover.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Chris Paul just cant handle their press. He completely fell apart in that last little sequence. wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd with his 100th career triple double in the final game of the season. And it leads to a victory over the Hornets.

Kidd - 27, points, 10 rebounds, 10 assists

Mavericks - 111
Hornets - 98


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The second Kidd got that rebound, I stood up cheering. People around me were quite puzzled... 

"WTF!?!?! He only got a rebound!"

Shortly after that, Kidd's milestone was blasted over the speakers, and people joined in. I didn't realize I was such a stats freak until tonight....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We needed this win, it's almost like the opposite of last year when we were running out of gas and resting our starters against the Warriors. Good to see that Stack is back, but what is even better about that is that Jet can come of the bench again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The ironic thing was that NOR wasn't resting. Their starters played until the final second.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The ironic thing was that NOR wasn't resting. Their starters played until the final second.


And we still won.


----------

